
Coub (YC S16) makes it easy to create short, looped videos - stvnchn
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/05/coub/
======
citricsquid
The monthly viewership figures (50m viewers, 500m views) are interesting, I've
never heard of Coub before. Are there places we might have seen a Coub and not
realised it, do you have integrations with other services, or are all your
views driven through your website (from social media?)? Thanks!

~~~
igorglad
Coub is very popular in Eastern Europe, but it is not well known in US yet. We
are not locking content on our platform, our goal is to deliver our content in
every social network, messengers, media. We already work great in FB, Twitter,
Reddit, Tumblr, Telegram, Kik and lot more. A lot of media and news sites use
coubs as a quote or animated illustrations. And we are heavily focused on more
integrations to make coubs work everywhere.

------
igorglad
Hi all! I am one of the founders of Coub. We are very excited to be in YC S16
batch. We will be happy to answer your questions about Coub.

~~~
thekevinsu
Did your team have a technical co-founder when you guys applied to YC?

~~~
igorglad
Of course. When we started making projects together, Anton was a designer and
I was a programmer.

------
S4M
How do you guys plan to monetize Coub? If it's through ads I can see a problem
since the videos are very short.

~~~
igorglad
Our users produce tons of great viral content. And while it is short, it is
much easier to consume and become viral. So it could be a perfect marketing
tool for brands. We have already made some experiments with monetization.
We've made special projects with brands to involve our users to create viral
coubs from their content, like this one we've made with Disney and Star Wars:
[http://coub.com/theforceawakens](http://coub.com/theforceawakens)

------
thekevinsu
How much did your final product change from your initial vision?

~~~
igorglad
The core idea of the short looped videos did not changed at all. But the way
people used it changed a lot. We provided the simple creative tool and our
users created a lot of new formats using it: video mashups, diy music videos,
quotes in news sites.

~~~
thekevinsu
Thanks for the insight!

------
fillipvt
What is your road plan for the next year? How do you plan on growing?

~~~
igorglad
We have a great creative community that produces a lot of great content, our
goal is to show this content to everyone. We will improve our creation tools
and work with our core users to understand their needs. And we also will
improve the ways it could be shared in social networks, messengers, media
sites etc to help our content spread everywhere.

------
benbenolson
...So, webms?

